# LURREZKO va "a por" los DIEZ MIL "concuerdos"...



## Calambur

Sedienta de saber lo que dios sabe,
’ña Calambur se dió a permutaciones
de letras y a complejas variaciones
y al fin pronunció el Nombre que es la Clave,

la Puerta, el Eco, el Huésped y el Palacio,
sobre un ahijado que con dulces manos
ungió, para enseñarle los arcanos
de las Letras, del Tiempo y del Espacio.


Gradualmente él se vio (como nosotros)
aprisionado en esta red sonora
de Antes, Después, Ayer, Mientras, Ahora,
Derecha, Izquierda, Yo, Tú, Aquéllos, Otros. 

*Los artificios y el tupé del crío **
ya son diez mil.*** 



Calambur hoy lo mira con ternura
y con algún horror. '¿Cómo' (se dice)
'pude adoptar este travieso orífice
y la inacción dejé, que es la cordura?'

*
¡FELICITACIONES!, pies de barro.*


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko, ¿10.000?  Si seguís así, se te va a caer el pelo.
Es un placer leer tus aportes. Felicitaciones y adelante!


----------



## Agró

'Ña Calambur, ¿ve usted qué pasa cuando se crían cuervos?
Va a tener que apechugar con este baldón para toda la eternidad.
Un cuervo desplumao, parece ser, según ciertas fuentes, maledicentes.
Qué más da, con pelo o sin él, a este soplatrombones _me_ lo quiero mucho.
Porque tiene los pies en el suelo y la cabeza bien puesta.
Con lo que tiene entre pies y cabeza, deduzco que se apaña razonablemente bien (hablo del corazón, _guarretes_).

Forero brillante, refulgente, ingenioso y bienhumorado.

Diez mil joyas nos ha dado hasta ahora. Confío en que habrá muchas más.

_Au, nen, treu alguna cosa saborosa que farem un sarau._


----------



## Colchonero

Pero.... ¿y la fiesta? Las copas, los canapeses, los buenos vinos, las malas mujeres... 

Seguro que el homenajeado está zampando calçots como malo de la cabeza.


----------



## Lurrezko

Oigan, oigan, qué prisas. Si apenas voy por los 9.967, no lo dejan a uno ni poner "concuerdos" con calma, hombre.

Gracias, gracias. A mi idolatrada madrina, que ya me abrió el hilo de los 1.000 y, 9.000 abusivos posts después, aún me mima mucho y me dedica versos borgianos. A la Guardiana del Espectrograma, esa forera atorranta de Chicago, que siempre me descoloca y me hace reír. A mi compadre navarro-catalán y culé de pro, por su amistad y su clase. Y a mi pareja cómica del circo de WR, no sé bien por qué. Ah, sí, por las risas infinitas.

En la vida me habían llamado de todo, pero nunca *orífice*, así que estoy muy ilusionado. Un placer y un orgullo compartir este submundo con semejante horda insurrecta.

Besos y abrazos


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, y unos cócteles para empezar, que desde que estoy en el foro me he vuelto muy fino y académico.


----------



## Colchonero

Venga, hombre, venga, un poco de marcheta.


----------



## Minnie121728

Felicidades Caballero..es usted todo un maestro...


----------



## cbrena

¡Bien, bien! ¡Fiesta! Quiero decir: ¡felicidades! 
Ayudo a esa buena mujer de las cervezas, para que no le duela la espalda, y vuelvo enseguida a decirle algo al ¿orífice?


----------



## Pinairun

Orífice y, además, el artífice de esas casi diez mil  filigranas con que nos ha deleitado.  

Bien se merece que esta horda insurrecta, como él nos llama, lo obsequie con algo de dulce: Bombones para todos, más. más. más y un poco de Brachetto d'Acqui para acompañarlos.

Y que siga deleitándonos por mucho tiempo.
¡Salud!


----------



## Lurrezko

Me pirro por los bombones.

Muchas gracias, Minnie, hermosa. Y a la búha querida, por dos años y pico de fantásticos momentos, públicos y, ejem, privados. Y a Pina, que me honra con su amistad y de la que tanto aprendo siempre. Qué mujeres, dios.


----------



## duvija

A ver si llego con algo para picar ( y pido disculpas a los vegetarianos).


----------



## Lurrezko

Oiga, señora, que recién vengo de una cena de amigotes y tengo el colesterol que me hace la ola.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Cómo diez mil?  Si la vista no me engaña el señor Lurrezko recién va por los 9969. Mire si la da una viaraza y decide dejarnos en 9999. Nos deja bañados, perfumados y sin fiesta. Bueno, tá bien, no lo creo capaz de tal cosa, así que aprovecho a mandarle desde este lejano rincón del mundo un gran abrazo.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Me pirro por los bombones.



Disimula, hombre, disimula. Que en una fiesta que se precie no pueden faltar. ¿O no ves la tele?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Felicidades!

Ya que te has vuelto "fino" me fui de compras por la Copa del mundo de la pastelería. Y destaparemos una de estas.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Cómo diez mil?  Si la vista no me engaña el señor Lurrezko recién va por los 9969. Mire si la da una viaraza y decide dejarnos en 9999. Nos deja bañados, perfumados y sin fiesta. Bueno, tá bien, no lo creo capaz de tal cosa, así que aprovecho a mandarle desde este lejano rincón del mundo un gran abrazo.



Tranquilo, tranquilo, que no me voy. Estoy poniendo concuerdos a marchas forzadas, para hacer honor al hilo. Otro fuerte abrazo para vos, Adolfo.



Pinairun said:


> Disimula, hombre, disimula. Que en una fiesta que se precie no pueden faltar. ¿O no ves la tele?



¡Es verdad! Qué detalles, hija mía.


----------



## Lurrezko

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¡Felicidades!
> 
> Ya que te has vuelto "fino" me fui de compras por la Copa del mundo de la pastelería. Y destaparemos una de estas.
> 
> Un beso.
> Martine



Hay que ver qué buen gusto tienen las francesas, oiga. Muchas gracias, Martine, mi querida moderadora bicéfala. Otro beso para ti.


----------



## swift

Los pies de Lurrezko están libres de légamo. Hoy mismo lo vi salir del spa. Desde que se volvió forista VIP no hay quien lo saque: que si las uñas, que si el cutis, que si los pelos de la nariz, que si los dientes, que si un pulido cefálico... Pero no vayan a creer que para él todo es vanidad, ¡no!

Lurr:

Hay tanto entusiasmo y expectación por tus próximos diez mil que hasta los príncipes se han sumado a la algarabía.

Yo no te felicito. Felicito al foro porque te inscribiste y te mantienes activo como uno de los foristas insignes de WR. ¡Qué digo insigne! ¡Ilustre, dilecto, merecedor de todos los elogios y plácemes! ¡Polisíndeton, isocolon, políptoton! ¡Todo un Marlon Brando de la filología!

Abrazo,


J.


----------



## cbrena

Acabo de buscar lo que significa orífice. Estoy de acuerdo, Lurrezko es el _Rey Midas_ de WR: convierte en oro todo hilo que toca.
Querido Lurre, no llegues a los 10.000 hasta dentro de un par de días: ¡contente! Mis obligaciones con mi firma me mantendrán alejada del foro por un par de días. ¡Y no me quiero perder esta fiesta!

Gracias por estar aquí, majete. Siempre es un placer leer tus aportaciones.


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo con lo dicho.
Y agrego que siempre es un gusto leerlo, maestro.
Es de los foreros indispensables, amable, de fino humor, sarcástico si hace falta, nunca mal intencionado y siempre dispuesto a compartir conocimientos, sabe reconocer una broma, nunca se pone grave sin motivos y se defiende de agresiones gratuitas con mucha clase. 
Qué más decir… a por 10000 posteos no es moco ‘e pavo, jolines.
Y de “concuerdos” nada, la gatita tiene muy buen humor.
Si se pudieran poner enlaces al TúTubo le dedicaría esta pieza que seguramente usted sabría apreciar:

.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Mrp6wuSwk

Pero como no se puede, pues no le pongo la “www” al inicio y me conformo con enviarle un gran abrazo.
Saludinhos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Swiftito, muchas gracias por todo, niño. Por la guía, los chats feisbuquianos y la amistad.

Buhesa querida, lo dicho. Un besote. Y date prisa, que estoy a concuerdo limpio.

Vampi, qué bonitas palabras, te las agradezco un montón. De hecho, te estás describiendo a ti mismo. Uno de los primeros foreros a quien empecé a seguir fielmente. Y qué buen enlace.

Gracias a todos


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> De hecho, te estás describiendo a ti mismo. Uno de los primeros foreros a quien empecé a seguir fielmente. Y qué buen enlace.
> 
> Gracias a todos



????? ¿Vampiro y Lurrezko son un buen enlace? ¿Quién lo hubiera pensado...? Válgame...


----------



## Vampiro

Náaaaa… el buen enlace lo hacen el Gato Barbieri y Carlos Santana.
El Gato entra un poquito fuera de tono, pa’ ser sinceros, pero después se encarrila, jejejejjjeee
_


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko, amigo, ¿qué más tengo que decir? Todo ya está dicho (y el hecho de que llegue tarde, ...otra vez..., no ayudará).

¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Pero también, ¡muchas gracias por encontrar contextos que a nosotros se nos escapan muchas veces!

Siempre me alegra verte pasar por el foro y dar tu opinión. Tu presencia aquí es una bendición. 

Un fuerte abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya ves, soy un zahorí de contextos. Gracias a ti, me topé contigo en mi primer hilo aquí (_no creo que tengo frío.._.) y no me he perdido un hilo tuyo desde entonces, ¡lo que habré aprendido!

Un abrazote


----------



## Agró

Me ofrezco de padrino (para el enlace, digo). Buen precio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Oiga, oiga, que yo no quiero _affaires_ con vampiros, que a la mínima se van volando.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Oiga, oiga, que yo no quiero _affaires_ con vampiros, que a la mínima se van volando.



Ah, pensé que por tu sangre azul, los vampiros no ...


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Me ofrezco de padrino (para el enlace, digo). Buen precio.


Mirá que, finalizada la ceremonia, los padrinos deben arrojar monedas al aire. ¿Serías capaz de hacer eso por mi ahijadito?


----------



## Minnie121728

Vampiro said:


> Náaaaa… el buen enlace lo hacen el Gato Barbieri y Carlos Santana.El Gato entra un poquito fuera de tono, pa’ ser sinceros, pero después se encarrila, jejejejjjeee_


  Como se llama ese enlace, Vampi? Me gusta mucho escuchar la musica de Carlos Santana...


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> ????? ¿Vampiro y Lurrezko son un buen enlace? ¿Quién lo hubiera pensado...? Válgame...





Minnie121728 said:


> Como se llama ese enlace, Vampi? ...



Llegué con tiempo para el postiversario, pero veo que me perdí ya el enlace. Cachis...

Por cierto, he encontrado esta portada del cuento de Sir R. F. Burton que parece que fue bastante premonitoria. Casi una profecía.


----------



## blasita

Mi felicitación más sincera por todos y cada uno de tus (ya mismo)  *¡10 000 maravillosos comentarios!

*Es siempre un placer leerte y aprender de ti. ¿Cómo se puede siempre encontrar la explicación y los ejemplos perfectos? Ah, sí, ese eres tú. Gracias. Besotes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias por las palabras (inmerecidas) y por el detalle tan amable, Blasita. Aquí el que aprende soy yo, créeme.

Un beso


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Por cierto, he encontrado esta portada del cuento de Sir R. F. Burton que parece que fue bastante premonitoria. Casi una profecía.


Búha: sos una fiera para la investigación. Lo tuyo debería ser una agencia de detectives.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, este _captain _Burton, qué pillín.


----------



## Calambur

'toy muy preocupada por mi pollito. Se ha clavado en el post 9,988 y desapareció.
¿Alguien tiene noticias de él o alguna sospecha de por qué nos priva de sus concuerdos?

Yo no conozco su actual paradero, pero imagino que andará buscando (y regateando) para comprarse un nuevo ordenador.
Para mí que de tanto repetir se le han roto ciertas letras del teclado.

Nene: si estoy en lo cierto, no hace falta que gastes dinero, hombre, que todos sabemos que eso va contra tus principios.
Mira, te doy la solución: en lugar de escribir, en cada _respuesta _puedes enlazar esta imagen.


----------



## romarsan

Lurre, guapo, felicidades y no te dejes enredar que, con buenas palabras y blablablá te quieren liar. Todo envidia, tú ni caso chico.
Pues eso, que me encanta leerte, aquí, en feisbú y donde haga falta.
Abrazotes


----------



## Calambur

romarsan said:


> Lurre, guapo, felicidades y no te dejes enredar que, con buenas palabras y blablablá te quieren liar. Todo envidia, tú ni caso chico.


Por mi barrio, a eso se lo llama "agrandar loros", y ya se sabe el resultado: después se te hacen contra.


----------



## Lurrezko

romarsan said:


> Lurre, guapo, felicidades y no te dejes enredar que, con buenas palabras y blablablá te quieren liar. Todo envidia, tú ni caso chico.
> Pues eso, que me encanta leerte, aquí, en feisbú y donde haga falta.
> Abrazotes



Gracias, Ro, hermosa mía. De aquí a poco no me leerás sino que me oirás de viva voz, con lo que a todo este cóctel de virtudes inenarrables que atesoro tendrás que sumar mi magnética presencia física. Ay, es que no sé qué _las_ doy.



Calambur said:


> 'toy muy preocupada por mi pollito. Se ha clavado en el post 9,988 y desapareció.
> ¿Alguien tiene noticias de él o alguna sospecha de por qué nos priva de sus concuerdos?



Ná, que eso de los concuerdos me hirió, así que llevo un par de días documentándome para responder un hilo. El hilo te voy a meter la capucha por el culo, concretamente. Incluiré las entradas del DPD, de la NGLE y de la NASA, amén de profusos informes de dialectología, estadísticas andrológicas de dilatación de próstata y el nuevo catálogo de otoño/invierno de Massimo Dutti. Un faenón, ya te imaginas.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Ná, que eso de los concuerdos me hirió, así que llevo un par de días documentándome para responder un hilo. El hilo te voy a meter la capucha por el culo, concretamente. Incluiré las entradas del DPD, de la NGLE y de la NASA, amén de profusos informes de dialectología, estadísticas andrológicas de dilatación de próstata y el nuevo catálogo de otoño/invierno de Massimo Dutti. Un faenón, ya te imaginas.



Y algún estudio sobre cuentos tradicionales: lo de la capucha por el culo, según parece, se lo dijo el lobo a Caperucita.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Y algún estudio sobre cuentos tradicionales: lo de la capucha por el culo, según parece, se lo dijo el lobo a Caperucita.


Ojo, ojo, que eso de que a Caperucita se la comió el lobo es un error de imprenta.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, ¿no se la comió? ¿Sólo le dio lametones?


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Ojo, ojo, que eso de que a Caperucita se la comió el lobo es un error de imprenta.



100% de acuerdo, pero no funciona en España... Es que son unos distraidos...
Ah, y el origen de Caperucita no puede ser latino/hispano. a) no dejarían a la abuelita sola en medio del bosque, sino que se la traerían a vivir al sótano, si hiciere falta. b) la madre de Cap. e hija de abu. no le mandaría pan y vino en una canasta. El vino se lo tomaría ella... c) no dejaría que la niñita fuera a atravesar un bosque, solita. O no es una madre judia, en ese caso...
De todos modos, creo que más bien Caperucita le mete la capucha en el culo al lobo.
(Y de paso, el origen de la Cenicienta seguramente es chino)

Lurrezko, despertate de la siesta que por acá todos claman por vos.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Lurrezko, despertate de la siesta que por acá todos claman por vos.



Alto, alto, que la están peinando. Acabo de concordar con Colchonero en un hilo, lo que hace la prisa.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Qué es lo que te estás peinando, alma de cántaro?


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> ... De todos modos, creo que más bien Caperucita le mete la capucha en el culo al lobo.


¿La roja? La capucha roja, digo.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> ¿Qué es lo que te estás peinando, alma de cántaro?


Ejem... ¿No te parece que es una pregunta un poquito indiscreta?


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> ¿La roja? La capucha roja, digo.



A cada cual, a su gusto. Al lobo le gustan rojas, supongo. Las capuchas, digo!


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, ya hemos convertido esto en un circo. Hala, despejando que es gerundio. Aquí sólo se admiten rendidas alabanzas a mi persona, hombre.


----------



## cbrena

Ay, que acabo de leer el hilo de las capuchas en el SE, y esto termina mal: como el culo, al tiempo.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, ya hemos convertido esto en un circo. Hala, despejando que es gerundio. Aquí sólo se admiten rendidas alabanzas a mi persona, hombre.



No sé si te interesará, pero acá estoy tejiendo una capucha a crochet. Roja. Y te la mandaré de regalo en cuanto esté pronta. Sabemos que las capuchas despeinan y achatan las regias pelambres, pero tal vez eso no te preocupe. Todo sea por celebrar tus casi 10000. Dale que te faltan solamente 9 !!!!


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, ya hemos convertido esto en un circo. Hala, despejando que es gerundio. Aquí sólo se admiten rendidas alabanzas a mi persona, hombre.


Dos días esperando a _su persona _y así nos paga.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> No sé si te interesará, pero acá estoy tejiendo una capucha a crochet. Roja. Y te la mandaré de regalo en cuanto esté pronta. Sabemos que las capuchas despeinan y achatan las regias pelambres, pero tal vez eso no te preocupe. Todo sea por celebrar tus casi 10000. Dale que te faltan solamente 9 !!!!


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


>



¿Te serviría ésta?


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿Te serviría ésta?



Como me agarre el lobo, me va a dejar hecho unos zorros, valga la paradoja.


----------



## romarsan

Lurrezko said:


> Gracias, Ro, hermosa mía. De aquí a poco no me leerás sino que me oirás de viva voz, con lo que a todo este cóctel de virtudes inenarrables que atesoro tendrás que sumar mi magnética presencia física. Ay, es que no sé qué _las_ doy.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ganitas tengo de que shegue el momento. Y no le des vueltas a tu éxito, disfrútalo si más


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> Por mi barrio, a eso se lo llama "agrandar loros", y ya se sabe el resultado: después se te hacen contra.


----------



## Moritzchen

Claro, todos de joda y nadie invita...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 TEN THOUSAND MORE! Please Domine!


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Claro, todos de joda y nadie invita...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 TEN THOUSAND MORE! Please Domine!



¡Moritz! Te acabo de poner esto en el correo...


----------



## swift

¿No podrías poner un enlace más legible y nítido? Qué falta de pulcritud, oye.


----------



## Lurrezko

Oiga, un respeto. A ver si voy a llegar a los 10.000 discutiendo con un personajillo como usted.


----------



## swift

Ya se le subieron los humos.

Y los zumos también, sin duda.


----------



## romarsan

Tranquis, no os pongáis nervis que es malo para el cora.


----------



## Colchonero

Los pies sucios que no acaban de dar el salto.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Ya va, ya va! A ver si culmino mi impecable trayectoria con un buen concuerdo. Un segundito, que ahora vuelvo.


----------



## Colchonero

Ejem, ejem...


----------



## Lurrezko

Hala, aquí va mi concuerdo número 10.000. Me ha parecido lo más sensato concordar con Pina, para no cagarla.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y qué prisa había? 

Enhorabuena, niño. Te caerá un sobre de Mike, ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y qué prisa había?
> 
> Enhorabuena, niño. Te caerá un sobre de Mike, ¿no?



Hombre, yo contaba con un _stage_ en Santo Domingo, para pulir mi dialectología caribeña. Que nunca hay que dejar de aprender, muchacho.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Hombre, yo contaba con un _stage_ en Santo Domingo, para pulir mi dialectología caribeña. Que nunca hay que dejar de aprender, muchacho.




Santo Domingo, ¿eh? Siempre sospeché que Minnie era un seudónimo de Mike.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ahora que he llegado a la cifra de marras, debo decir que estoy algo dolido porque no habéis mencionado, entre mis indecibles virtudes, que no soy un degenerado leísta psicópata.


----------



## Colchonero

Faltan comas: degenerado*,* leísta*,* psicópata.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Faltan comas: degenerado*,* leísta*,* psicópata.



¿No será:... degenerado*,* leísta* y* psicópata ?


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> ¿No será:... degenerado*,* leísta* y* psicópata ?



No.


----------



## Lurrezko

Oigan, que ya estoy mayor para consultar el DPD. Un respeto a mi Decaposterío, hombre.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> No.



¿Por? ??????????????????


----------



## swift

¿Como para qué esa cópula, por favor? Gracias, cordialmente.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> ¿Como para qué esa cópula, por favor? Gracias, cordialmente.



Para evitar tantas comas, y redondear la idea.


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> ¿Por? ??????????????????



Porque no. 

Y Cenicienta no era china: era de Valladolid. Y leísta.


----------



## swift

Gracias, duvija. Sos muy educada al responder.


----------



## cbrena

¡Viva Cenicienta! Y Lurrezko, claro.
Voy a consultar con Swift eso de la cópula.


----------



## Colchonero

Tengo que estar en todo, copón.


----------



## swift

cbrena said:


> ¡Viva Cenicienta! Y Lurrezko, claro.
> Voy a consultar con Swift eso de la cópula.



Deja que me pase el efecto de la dexametasona. Todo sea por salvaguardar el buen nombre de una dama.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Tengo que estar en todo, copón.



Perdón, perdón, es que estaba gestionando lo de la cópula.


----------



## Colchonero

Un foro serio y académico, decían. Apúntate, decían.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Porque no.
> 
> Y Cenicienta no era china: era de Valladolid. Y leísta.



¿Las mozas de Valladolid tienen los pies chiquititos?


----------



## cbrena

swift said:


> Deja que me pase el efecto de la dexametasona. Todo sea por salvaguardar el buen nombre de una dama.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Un foro serio y académico, decían.


Hasta el 25 de junio de 2010 lo era.


----------



## cbrena

1.- ¿La que era china no era Caperucita?
2.- Cenicienta de Valladolid, aceptado.
3.- El 27 Calambur fue madrina, pero... ¿qué paso el 26?

Algo me he perdido, para no variar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Hasta el 25 de junio de 2010 lo era.



No, si me liáis un circo en mi hilo de aniversario y ahora será todo culpa mía.


----------



## swift

Controla tus nervios, Lurrezko. Repórtate.


----------



## Lurrezko

Cierto, cierto. Son 10.000 concuerdos, muchacho, el estrés es máximo. Por cierto, ¿habrá algún tipo de hermandad secreta para Decaforistas Venerables? ¿Una oscura logia en la que se cometan toda suerte de solecismos y maldades? Por ampliar mi círculo de amistades, digo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡¡Síííí!!!!!
10000 redonditos. No nos dejó afeitados y sin fiesta. Una fiera, el tipo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¡¡Síííí!!!!!
> 10000 redonditos. No nos dejó afeitados y sin fiesta. Una fiera, el tipo.


----------



## Colchonero

¡Gran Irlanda!


----------



## swift

¡Ah! Por fin la mayúscula en Irlanda. Qué desprolijos nos estamos poniendo con tanto festejo.


----------



## Colchonero

Chivato.


----------



## swift

Vaya, ya no puede hacer uno un esfuerzo pedagógico en este sitio. Qué ánimos, por Dios.

 A ver si con unas cajetas de coco se les endulza la vida.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué ricas. Me encanta el coco, será que me recuerda a mi cráneo romano. ¿Cómo se confecciona esa ambrosía, nene? No escatimes detalles.


----------



## Colchonero

_*“Qué cráneo de tribuno de la plebe,*_
_*qué dandy con un siete en el zapato,*_
_*qué modo de beber cuando no bebe,*_
_*qué pulmón tan cabrón y tan ingrato.*_
_*Qué tiburón con garras de percebe,*_
_*qué verbo aquí te pillo aquí me mato,*_
_*qué pedazo de a ver, cuánto se debe, *_
_*qué siglo veintiuno tan barato."*_


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué bonitas rimillas, Colchonero. ¿A quién se deben?


----------



## Colchonero

A un musiquillo, ya sabes.


----------



## merquiades

Vaya delirio por aquí.  Lurrezko.  No sé cómo haces para subir tanto.  ¡10.000 posts!  Ostras, si has llegado a la estratofera.  Ten cuidado, que no te caigas.  En serio, gracias por todos.  Ya te vemos en todos los hilos y siempre aprendemos algo de tu gran sabiduría lingüística.

T'he portat un regal però potser prefereixes aquest o aquell per a les teves sortides a la platja.   Però ràpid abans que els teus amics agafin tot.  Sempre ténen gana i set, sobretot el madrileny i el costarriqueny.

¿Y cuándo llegarás a 20.000?  Yo apuesto por el 15 de agosto.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ostres, vaig a amagar-ho ara mateix, que aquests madrilenys estan afamats i molt deshidratats. I del costarriqueny millor no parlem.

Moltes gràcies per acostar-t'hi, amic merquiades.

Una abraçada


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Qué ricas. Me encanta el coco, será que me recuerda a mi cráneo romano. ¿Cómo se confecciona esa ambrosía, nene? No escatimes detalles.


¿Se consigue la panela por tu barrio, Lurr?

Y deshidratado no estoy, pero no le haré un feo a Merquiaditos.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Qué es la panela, hijo mío? Suena delictivo.


----------



## swift

Ok, no se consigue.


----------



## merquiades

Panela es dulce de caña de azúcar (rapadura).  Será rica, pero muy dulce.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Ah! Pues no, no sé dónde encontrarla. Pero si me dan una receta en condiciones, la buscaré como un sabueso.


----------



## Colchonero

Eso tiene pinta de provocar caries antes de sacarlo de la bolsa.


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> 3.- El 27 Calambur fue madrina, pero... ¿qué paso el 26?


Ver aquí.
¿Y el 27 ya lo había adoptado? (vaya olfato, el mío).


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Ver aquí.
> ¿Y el 27 ya lo había adoptado? (vaya olfato, el mío).



Alto, alto. El primer PM que tengo tuyo es del 1 de septiembre de 2010. Si te cuento a propósito de qué iba te vas a reír.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Alto, alto. El primer PM que tengo tuyo es del 1 de septiembre de 2010. Si te cuento a propósito de qué iba te vas a reír.


Ah, no sé. La fecha la dijo la Búha (yo ni siquiera sé la de hoy).
El MP no lo recuerdo en absoluto. Contá, contá, si se puede.


----------



## Lurrezko

Te lo envío por PM. Te adelanto que me ofrecí a ser tu rendido esclavo vitalicio y me comprometí a siempre protegerte y hacerte reír. Me postulé como tu payaso ninja, vamos.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Te adelanto que me ofrecí a ser tu rendido esclavo vitalicio y me comprometí a siempre protegerte y hacerte reír. Me postulé como tu payaso ninja, vamos.


¡Qué bueno! Espero ese mensaje (me parece increíble que guardes mensajes).


----------



## duvija

Panela, sí, por acá hay. Barrio mexicano, donde hasta hay cajeta (tu madrina!) en lugar de dulce de leche. Ah, hice un mousse de dulce de leche que saca más caries que la panela...


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> Ah, no sé. La fecha la dijo la Búha (yo ni siquiera sé la de hoy).


Mis detectives me han informado de la fecha de nacimiento, nada más. No saben nada del evento del madrinazgo. Les voy a meter un ERE a esos detectives de chichinabo.



> El MP no lo recuerdo en absoluto. Contá, contá, si se puede.


Mujer arriesgada donde las haya. 



Lurrezko said:


> Te lo envío por PM. Te adelanto que me ofrecí a ser tu rendido esclavo vitalicio y me comprometí a siempre protegerte y hacerte reír. Me postulé como tu payaso ninja, vamos.


El de tu respuesta, ese MP de la rendición y postulado es el interesante. Como también lo tengas guardado... yo me rindo a tus pies (con o sin barro).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Unha aperta. Xiao.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un gusto verte, Xiao. Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

¡Caramba, que ha vuelto Xiao! ¡Brindemos!

Lurr:

Aquí encontré una receta de cajetas de coco con azúcar blanco en lugar de tapa dulce.


----------



## Masood

Many thanks, Lurrezko. You're a gentleman and a scholar.
Here's to the next 10K!


----------



## Lurrezko

Masood said:


> Many thanks, Lurrezko. You're a gentleman and a scholar.
> Here's to the next 10K!



Muchas gracias, don Masood. Siempre entro en tus hilos porque eres la amabilidad personificada. Poder serte útil es un placer para mí.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

Masood said:


> You're a gentleman and a scholar.


Pavadita de ahijados, me elijo yo.


----------



## swift

Lla kazi honse mil Ö


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Lla kazi honse mil Ö



¡Y se va la segunda! ¡Adentro! tay tay tay tunga taratay tunga...


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> ¡Y se va la segunda! ¡Adentro! tay tay tay tunga taratay tunga...


♪♫ Zumba que zumba, que zumba, zumba, zumba ♪♫


----------



## micafe

Tarde, muy tarde mi muy querido Lurrezko.. pero ya sabes, no conocía este foro. Pero aunque sea tarde sé que tú me perdonarás porque eres un verdadero encanto. 

Un abrazo inmenso, y no te fíes mucho, voy ahí tratando de alcanzarte, ¿eh?


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchísimas gracias, hermosa. Haces bien en llegar tarde, cuando esta horda de foreros con la que me relaciono ya ha desmontado el circo y se ha largado a hacer el payaso a otro hilo...


----------



## Agró

Me pitaban los oídos y aquí comparezco.
Y tienes razón, habría que _*abolecer(nos)*_ a más de uno.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya con los rezagados, si ya estoy casi en los 11.000 concuerdos. Voy a tener que sacar unos pintxos, que no se diga que no soy un anfitrión serio y académico.


----------



## micafe

Agró said:


> Me pitaban los oídos y aquí comparezco.
> Y tienes razón, habría que _*abolecer(nos)*_ a más de uno.



Ahora sí me dejaste en las nubes, Agró....  ¿Qué quiere decir *"abolecer(nos)*"? 

Ay estos españoles... 

Edit: ¿Estoy invitada, Lurrezko? me encantan esos *pintxos* (en Colombiano *"pinchos"*, palabra que *NO* se debe decir en Perú). Cosas del idioma ... o de los países??


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> Ahora sí me dejaste en las nubes, Agró....  ¿Qué quiere decir *"abolecer(nos)*"?
> 
> Ay estos españoles...



Viene del hilo abolir, en el SE. Es que siempre andamos con nuestras juerguitas, hija.


----------



## micafe

Lurrezko said:


> Viene del hilo abolir, en el SE. Es que siempre andamos con nuestras juerguitas, hija.



Yo a veces me pregunto si de verdad hablo español.. Contéstame mi pregunta (editada en mi mensaje anterior) sobre los pintxos. Fuiste demasiado rápido en contestar. 

A ver si no estropeáis a mi hermano que anda por esos lares...


----------



## Lurrezko

*Pinchos* también en España, lo que ocurre que lo escribí con la tx del vasco, que es donde los hacen más ricos, a mi gusto. ¿Y por qué no debe decirse en el Perú? Será algo guarrete, imagino...

Y claro que estás invitada. Es más, ¿qué quieres beber? Pídanmelo todo de golpe, hombre, que no hago más que hacer viajes a la cocina.


----------



## micafe

Palabra nueva para mí...  "guarrete"...

Sí, es la forma ruda como llaman cierta parte anatómica masculina. 

¿Tienes aguardiente colombiano? me tranzo por "Ron Viejo de Caldas".

Pero no, mi amado Lurrezko, no puedo beber alcohol. 

Cualquier bebida no alcohólica es buena para mí. Me avisas con anticipación, eso sí, porque debo hacer las maletas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Necesitamos a Swift, que es traductor jurado de colombiano-español. Hace días que no ronda el foro, algo estará tramando. Algo delictivo, digo.


----------



## micafe

¿Leíste mi "last edited by micafe"? 

A Swift lo vi hace poco..


----------



## Lurrezko

micafe said:


> Me avisas con anticipación, eso sí, porque debo hacer las maletas.



¿Las maletas? Pero si acabas de llegar...

¿No te apetece un heladito de uchuba?


----------



## micafe

¿Acabo de llegar? Ya me voy de nuevo para Colombia. El 1 de julio. 

Claro, me encanta la uchuba. Y hay otras frutillas por ahí que son también deliciosas.


----------



## Agró

micafe said:


> Ahora sí me dejaste en las nubes, Agró...



Sí, suelo causar ese efecto en las señoras..., pero gracias por propalarlo.


----------



## swift

Lo más cerca que llegué a estar de una aguardiente colombiana fue cuando una de mis tías volvió de un viaje a Antioquia.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hombre, hijo mío, estábamos preocupados por tu sonoro silencio (obsérvese el oxímoron). Pues nada de alcohol, que eres muy jovencito. ¿Quieres un zumo?


----------



## swift

De hesperidios, de ser posible.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Marchando!


----------



## swift

Plúgome. Agradézcote.


----------



## Peterdg

Sois increíbles

¡Un abrazo maestro!


----------



## Lord Darktower

Puaj, vaya gente repelente; me vuelvo a la peña.
Ah, D. Lurrez, que felicidades de parte del Cabesa y de la mía. No, de mi cabesa, no.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lord Darktower said:


> Puaj, vaya gente repelente; me vuelvo a la peña.
> Ah, D. Lurrez, que felicidades de parte del Cabesa y de la mía. No, de mi cabesa, no.
> Un abrazo.



Gente repelente, dice. El que se pasa el día en cueros en esas duchas masculinas siniestras que usted frecuenta.


----------



## swift

Otro que llegó a la marca de trece mil. ¿Trece mil concuerdos? ¿Trece mil apostillas?

En cualquier caso, trece mil parabienes, Lurrezko oinak, ni mequetrefe ni alfeñique ni cotorrerito, sino meseguero de las mieses léxicas.


----------



## Agró

Mi homenaje al concuerdo este va a ser esta vez un desfile, ahora que se acerca Carnaval.
Passi-ho bé.


----------



## Minnie121728

Caballero....Muchas Felicidades!!!


----------



## romarsan

Qué frenética actividad, admirado Lur.

Aprovecho: Besote


----------



## swift

Muy modesto lo veo, Ro, porque no se ha unido al jolgorio. ¿O será que quiere una fiesta en un hilo separado?


----------



## Lurrezko

Es que a mí, a modesto no me gana ni dios, amigo Swift. De hecho, me hace especial ilusión que se exhume este hilo laudatorio al tiempo que se exhuma el cadáver de Cervantes.


----------



## Minnie121728

lurrezko said:


> es que a mí, a modesto no me gana ni dios, amigo swift. De hecho, me hace especial ilusión que se exhume este hilo laudatorio al tiempo que se exhuma el cadáver de cervantes.



   presumidooooo!!!! :d


----------



## swift

Oigo en un reportaje de Castilla La Mancha TV que se busca un cadáver con seis dientes en la boca y mal alineados. ¡Qué tétrico todo! Hasta da ganas de comer turrones.


----------



## Colchonero

Momento. ¿En Costa Rica se alcanza a ver Castilla La Mancha Tv?


----------



## Agró

Pedazo de antenas, tú.


----------



## swift

Soy el ojo que todo lo ve, Colchonère Udophile. Que no se te olvide.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades amigo!


----------



## Colchonero

Oh, cielos. Swift es en realidad Dolores de Cospedal.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Quién es este degenerado que usurpa la personalidad, por llamarla de alguna manera, de mi angelical Colchonero?


----------



## Colchonero

Hombre, tanto como angelical...


----------



## Colchonero

(Me imagino a Swift buscando en la Wiki quien demonios es Dolores de Cospedal. Y horrorizándose, claro)


----------



## Lurrezko

Un tierno bebé, ¿qué te parece? Y ahora compareces en mi hilo laudatorio como un marqués de Sade de Chamberí.


----------



## Colchonero

No es lo que parece. Puedo explicarlo.


----------



## swift

Al paso que vamos, Colchonero beberá güisqui con yinyerel.

¿Dolores de Cospedal? ¿Qué le pasó en la nariz?


----------



## romarsan

Colchonero said:


> No es lo que parece. Puedo explicarlo.



Explicar si, todo tiene una explicación, ahora, justificar... ese ya es otro cantar.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Pasa el tiempo y Sir Lurrezko sigue sin peinar canas, ni en el mostacho ni en la azotea, qué maravilla, ya quisiera yo lucir tan joven.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Pasa el tiempo y Sir Lurrezko sigue sin peinar canas, ni en el mostacho ni en la azotea, qué maravilla, ya quisiera yo lucir tan joven.



Joven y con brillo !


----------



## Colchonero

Reluce, incluso.


----------



## swift

Bruñe y da esplendor, lo que es más.


----------



## Lurrezko

No se fíen de las apariencias, generosos amigos coforeros: son fruto de la aplicación de diversos afeites cosméticos y otros potingues. Dicho esto, es obvio que, pese a todo, refuljo.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Dicho esto, es obvio que, pese a todo, refuljo.


Te estás dando por menos, Lurrezko, no seas modesto: una estrella como tú no refulge; antes bien, riela y centellea.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y galopo y corto el viento camini-to de Jerez.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Un tierno bebé, ¿qué te parece? Y ahora compareces en mi hilo laudatorio como un marqués de Sade de Chamberí.


Pero... 
¿Dónde está ese bebé de gorro colchonero?

¿Udófilo? Vas a ir a Xiao si no nos lo devuelves.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La udofilia tiene dos versiones, la de las plantas, tan udódilas ellas, y la de los humanos tan amigos de los dorado de la lluvia _in restricto loco_. Pero ese gorro colchonero era impagable (y muy propio en situaciones propiciadas por la udofilia desatada)
.


----------



## cbrena

Me hago una idea. 
Siempre se puede contar con la ayuda de Xiao.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, basta que se junten todos estos foreros de ultratumba para que se empiece a hablar de cochinadas.


----------



## cbrena

¿Con eso ahuyentaremos a los foreros que no son cochinos?
En ese caso, me apunto.


----------



## cbrena

Ha vuelto nuestro bebé.
Gracias, Lurrezko.


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, va, volveré a mi ser; pero sólo porque el señor Xiao lo ha sugerido.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, va, volveré a mi ser; pero sólo porque el señor Xiao lo ha sugerido.


Eso, Xiao, Xiao...


----------



## swift

Un nuevo niño nos ha nacido.

Exultad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Nada, hombre, resuciten y júntense en mi hilo para hablar de lluvias y parafilias. Lábrese uno un prestigio para esto.


----------



## Agró

swift said:


> Exultad.



Gordinflón.
Mamón.
Geñudo.
(con cariño).


----------



## cbrena

Tres puntos para Agró.
Y un saludo desde ultratumba.


----------



## swift

Agró said:


> Gordinflón.
> Mamón.
> Geñudo.
> (con cariño).


Lengualarga,
Cejijunto,
Dientón,
Urticaria.
(Con fusión.)


----------



## cbrena

Swift, me falla la fusión en la urticaria. En las demás, sí.


----------



## swift

Pronuncia 'con fusión' tres veces seguidas como si invocaras a Beetlejuice y verás.


----------



## cbrena

Oiga, que me gasté un dinero en un logopeda.


----------



## swift

Bien parlanchina te dejó.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Exultate omnes! Ille ad nos uenit, albus atque purpureus.


----------



## swift

¿Blanco y púrpura, Colcho? ¿Se te enredó el cordón?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Púrpura (mejor que bermejo) para tan egregio coforero. Athletico modo ex umbra ad luces exiimus.


----------



## Lurrezko

Coño, el latín en mi hilo sí que me parece apropiado, así presumo de amistades.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¿Un poco de francés también? No llego al latín, y menos al griego pero he recordado esto:


> TRISSOTIN:
> - Il a des vieux auteurs la pleine intelligence,
> Et sait du grec, Madame, autant qu’homme de France.
> PHILAMINTE:
> - Du grec, ô Ciel ! du grec ! Il sait du grec, ma sœur !
> BÉLISE:
> - Ah, ma nièce, du grec !
> ARMANDE:
> - Du grec ! quelle douceur !
> PHILAMINTE:
> - Quoi, Monsieur sait du grec ? *Ah permettez, de grâce
> Que pour l’amour du grec, Monsieur, on vous embrasse.*


Un beso.
Martine


----------



## XiaoRoel

Griego y francés y a esto añadimos la udofilia. Sine commento.


----------



## Colchonero

Sine, sine...


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Sine, sine...


Pecaminoso e impío tenías que ser.

Martine:

Me mataste de risa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lurrezko. Chico bilingüe, ideal parejas. Visa sí.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me alegro de que Molière siga haciendo gracia más de 300 años después de su muerte.


----------



## Lurrezko

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me alegro de que Molière siga haciendo gracia más de 300 años después de su muerte.



Hay que ver qué foreros cultos frecuentan mi hilo, oyes.


----------



## swift

Pero, ¡qué dices, Martine! La obra de Molière es un divertimento súper actual. 

_George Dandin_ y _Les fourberies de Scapin_ me hicieron carcajear por varios años.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Molière, mon frére, mon ami.


----------



## duvija

In gikhn ba dir. O 'in guijn ba dir', si no les gusta la transliteración previa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Hebreo, querida Duvija?


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Hebreo, querida Duvija?


Jiddish, creo.


----------



## duvija

Idish. De hebreo no sé ni una palabra. Soy anti-hebraísta además, con todo lo que eso implica.


----------



## swift

No podés no saber ni pizca de hebreo, Duvi. Aunque sea una docena de palabras.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> No podés no saber ni pizca de hebreo, Duvi. Aunque sea una docena de palabras.



Sé el hebreo que se conservó dentro del idish, pero hubo un movimiento (político, digamos) donde se decidió dejar de usar la ortografía hebrea y pasar a escribir con todas las vocales, en idish total. Eso vino en la época en que Israel apareció y prohibieron el uso del idish, por varias razones dudosas e imperdonables:

a) decían que no todos los judíos hablaban idish, ya que los sefardíes, africanos, etc. no lo usaban. Eso es verdad.

b) no querían que el idish trajera el recuerdo de los judíos débiles que se dejaron matar por los nazis. (Esto es complicado, porque hacen recaer las culpas sobre las víctimas).

c) no quisieron que los inmigrantes de Europa a Israel, que hablaban idish, además trajeran su política, básicamente de izquierda. 
Y eso las 'grandes potencias' querían evitarlo, ergo apoyo a un idioma hebreo, muerto desde hacía milenios, reconstruido en base a lo poco que quedaba escrito en textos religiosos (que obviamente la gente de izquierda no tenía muy en cuenta).

Como ven, hay mucha carretera atrás de la elección de idioma...


----------



## merquiades

duvija said:


> Sé el hebreo que se conservó dentro del idish, pero hubo un movimiento (político, digamos) donde se decidió dejar de usar la ortografía hebrea y pasar a escribir con todas las vocales, en idish total. Eso vino en la época en que Israel apareció y prohibieron el uso del idish, por varias razones dudosas e imperdonables:
> 
> a) decían que no todos los judíos hablaban idish, ya que los sefardíes, africanos, etc. no lo usaban. Eso es verdad.
> 
> b) no querían que el idish trajera el recuerdo de los judíos débiles que se dejaron matar por los nazis. (Esto es complicado, porque hacen recaer las culpas sobre las víctimas).
> 
> c) no quisieron que los inmigrantes de Europa a Israel, que hablaban idish, además trajeran su política, básicamente de izquierda.
> Y eso las 'grandes potencias' querían evitarlo, ergo apoyo a un idioma hebreo, muerto desde hacía milenios, reconstruido en base a lo poco que quedaba escrito en textos religiosos (que obviamente la gente de izquierda no tenía muy en cuenta).
> 
> Como ven, hay mucha carretera atrás de la elección de idioma...


Parece mentira que se pueda llegar a prohibir el uso de un idioma porque sus hablantes eran víctimas de un genocidio y tienen ideas izquierdistas.  Si basta este criterio vamos a tener que prohibir otros muchos idiomas.


----------

